# CI Gel vs Humidity Beads



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I ordered a few 2 oz jars of CI Gell and noticed when i got it that it is just a bunch of beads that absorb and hold moisture. Is what is in the jars of CI gell the same as the heartfelt humidity beads? 
Do they absorb and expand when you add distilled water? or do you use them differently?


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Its the same thing when the gels shrink to 1/3 of the jar i refill with cigar juice and it not only keeps the rh but cools the humi also


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/268490-gel-vs-bead.html


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Be careful of that gel and juice stuff. It could impart a slight chemical taste in your sticks over a period of time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Gel is different than Beads but i don't use either i use Kitty Litter.
For what you paid for that gel i could buy a lot of litter!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can buy a cat and some Kitty Litter!

Seriously though give KL a try


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Long live the KL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i am using Kitty litter right now. in a small container 50% full of distilled water. I don't like the idea of having free flowing liquids in my humidor, i have a dog and i always worry that he may knock it over and send the water splashing over my cigars. thats why i was looking at the gels, because they can be held upside down without worring about spillage. Are beads similar to Gel in that respect or do they need to be partially in water constantly like KL.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You should just mist the KL you don't need a pool of water, just mist the litter, shake it around and repeat. There should not be that much water on them.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I have KL in aquarium filter bags... no moisture on the bag at all. 

If you have water dripping off your beads, you have over hydrated them... a lot


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Different stuff. The gel can get quite sticky something, the beads not so much. I would stick with the beads


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Can buy a cat and some Kitty Litter!
> 
> Seriously though give KL a try





ptpablo said:


> Long live the KL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I see my converts are on the job bravo gentleman!

_Kitty Litter Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Are beads similar to Gel in that respect or do they need to be partially in water constantly like KL.


No, you mist them with water to "load" them and they give and release the mosture as needed they cant be put "in" water. Beads are the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mhouser7 said:


> No, you mist them with water to "load" them and they give and release the mosture as needed they cant be put "in" water. Beads are the way to go in my opinion.


Tony
See what you started......
Now the price of KL is is going to sky-rocket............

Note to self "buy shares of Esquisicat" sp...


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

The best part of KL is wondering and dreaming about using all eight pounds for cigar humidification.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Tony
> See what you started......
> Now the price of KL is is going to sky-rocket............
> 
> Note to self "buy shares of Esquisicat" sp...


The best part is when you search Amazon for Crystal KL, you see "people who have purchased this also bought" and it always has cutters, humidors, travel cases.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> The best part is when you search Amazon for Crystal KL, you see "people who have purchased this also bought" and it always has cutters, humidors, travel cases.


I guess someone has let the cat out of the bag!

:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> I ordered a few 2 oz jars of CI Gell and noticed when i got it that it is just a bunch of beads that absorb and hold moisture. Is what is in the jars of CI gell the same as the heartfelt humidity beads?
> Do they absorb and expand when you add distilled water? or do you use them differently?


When you add the distilled water they will expand like a sponge. I use these because theyre idiot proof. Just add water no misting no bags no Cats just add water and walk away. I tried beads at first but over watered them I guess and mold developed underneath them in a day.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

The gels seems to do better job in a smaller humidor. The coolerdor I just started is holding steady with ExquisiCat KL. The way I see it, the smaller humidor seems to leak more humidity than its larger cousin and the gel just does better job of supplying more water reserve. It's probably better if you keep your humidor in a low RH% room. Having said that, I haven't had any problem with either the gel or KL. YMMV.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> When you add the distilled water they will expand like a sponge. I use these because theyre idiot proof. Just add water no misting no bags no Cats just add water and walk away. I tried beads at first but over watered them I guess and mold developed underneath them in a day.


*Mold grew under your beads in a day?
As in one single day?
24 hours?
They weren't laying on an old loaf of bread, were they?*


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Chalk me up as another kitty litter convert. Seriously, this stuff is cheaper than gel/beads and works just as well. It's like it LOOKS like something a cat pees in, they're beads just like whatever you'd buy online from CI, Hearfelt, or wherever. You'd never know if was kitty litter. Just a light mist is all it takes, there shouldn't be any standing water.

I'm a novice with this hobby, and even I have managed to maintain a constant 65%-67% rh with litter.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

ok you guys sold me on kl


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> ok, so with KL i have no idea of how much i should be using to attain proper humidity, how much should i use in each humidor? i her is what i have for humidors.
> 
> 2 50ct desktop humidors
> 1 150 ct desktop humidor
> ...


I have three of those wedding mesh bags from Michael's in my new 150ct humidor. If it were a bit more seasoned I could probably get away with just two. No clue how much it actually is, but not a lot. I think I've read to double the amount of beads you'd use with KL.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I have three of those wedding mesh bags from Michael's in my new 150ct humidor. If it were a bit more seasoned I could probably get away with just two. No clue how much it actually is, but not a lot. I think I've read to double the amount of beads you'd use with KL.


** Three of the small size bags.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Tony
> See what you started......
> Now the price of KL is is going to sky-rocket............
> 
> Note to self "buy shares of Esquisicat" sp...





Mr_mich said:


> ok you guys sold me on kl


Don't look now Bull Man but yet another Convert!

mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Used the beads for a few years now & it's hard to imagine a system more idiot proof. If they were screw-up-able, I'm just the idiot to do it.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't look now Bull Man but yet another Convert!
> 
> mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:


They're droppin' like flies...love the KL, works like a charm...


----------



## duabley (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey folks, 
I'm new to this community ( this is my 1st post)
I have been using crystals for a year now but just
Switched to beads (heartfelt), and within a month
I've noticed some of the beads are turning brown 
almost black. 
Rh % has been consistently @ 69
Any ideas what's up? I figure its the cigar oils?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

duabley said:


> Hey folks,
> I'm new to this community ( this is my 1st post)
> I have been using crystals for a year now but just
> Switched to beads (heartfelt), and within a month
> ...


Not uncommon,,,,,don't worry about it.....
Usually they yellow before turning brown
As long at the rh is good,,,,no worries


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

duabley said:


> Hey folks,
> I'm new to this community ( this is my 1st post)
> I have been using crystals for a year now but just
> Switched to beads (heartfelt), and within a month
> ...


No worries won't effect performance.:scared:
Now if it was litter you could just toss it. And put some sparkly new purdy ones in there!:beerchug:


----------



## duabley (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, 
I may have to try the KL. What brand do you use


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Right now i am using Petco but any unscented silica works fine IMHO.

PETCO Crystals Cat Litter: Silica Cat Litter at PETCO

:beerchug:


----------



## duabley (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks again Tony 
Soon I'm going to need a coolerdor, 
so I may be your next convert!


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I use these in little tupperware containers I drilled holes in. I add only distilled water, no chemicals.


----------

